# Scarecrow's Weight Gain Diary



## scarecrow (Jul 16, 2002)

This is my online area to post my progress.  I'm trying to gain about 10 pounds of lean mass by the end of the year.  May not sound like much but I have a mean metabolism and work out 5 days a week.  I've been on a lean muscle mass gaining diet for about a month.  I'll post more about my progress and more as time goes on.


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 16, 2002)

Stats:
5'11"
29 years old
155lbs
9.5% BF

My Meals and Workout schedule:

Meal 1: Post workout
2.5 Scoops Whey
glutamine, and creatine 
4 T. Heavy Cream
1/2 banana or 6 Frozen Strawberries

Meal 2: 2 Whole Eggs
4 Egg Whites
7 oz. Chicken or Beef
1/2 C. Oats
2 tsp. Flax

Meal 3
8 oz. Chicken, Beef or Tuna (if Tuna 1 T. Safflower Mayo and no other fat)
If no tuna 2 tsp. safflower oil
1.5 C. Veggies
6 oz. Sweet Potato or 1/2 C. Brown Rice

Meal 4
Same as meal 1

Meal 5
8 oz. Chicken or Beef or Fish
1.5 C Veggies
6 oz. Sweet Potato or 1/2 C. Brown Rice
2 tsp. Flax or Safflower Oil

Meal 6: M-F Training Days
1 1/4 C. Brown Ric or Oats
8 oz. Sweet Potato
1 Banana
1.5 C. Veggies
1 T. Butter or Nat PB

Meal 6: Sat & Sun non Training Days
9 oz. Beef, chicken or Fish
1.5 C. Veggies


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2002)

Like the outline, i may try it myself.
Thanks.

BTW we have the same goals, now i have someone to compete with. Maybe we can try pushing eachother on?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2002)

very interesting Scarecrow ... 
I'm looking at putting on 20lbs for next summer ... but it looks like you're taking in a lot of protein per meal ... any idea how much protein you're taking in per meal?  As I'm learning, I have been under the assumption that you should be having about 1.5 your bodyweight in grams of protein daily.


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 17, 2002)

J'Bo... I'd have a hard time competing. I'm not trying to go into competition and have a heck of a time gaining weight.  When I start posting some actual gains I'll post that and my workouts.


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 17, 2002)

NT... My numbers for a daily total come out to this:  Mine is more than 1.5 ratio, I believe because my new nutritionist thought I needed it for my Bulking Diet.

Totals-Training Days:  Calories: 3650, Fat: 130-135G, Carbs: 300G, Protein: 325-330G
Totals-NON Training Days:  Calories: 3150, Fat: 125-130, Carbs: 160, Protein: 375-380

Since ditching my old trainers plan of only .5 protein per body pound of body weight and kicking the pasta and bread, I have toned and become much stronger.  If I can actually eat all this damn food, I do gain weight.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2002)

WOW!!  Again ... I get my info from various websites and magazines, but calories I was going for was about 15 times my bodyweight (165 *15 = 2475).    SC, if you don't gain weight eating meals like that, then there are some issues, man, that's a lot of food!  Is this new diet as a result of your new nutritionist?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2002)

NT - Nutritionist my ass.  LOL He wanted me to see that as a joke.  He's pulling your leg.  Check out DP's Bulking plan.  I used it as a guide and cut it down for his bodyweight.  

DP's Bulking Plan

His real PT was telling him to only eat 1/2G per pound of BW and I told him thats bull shit cuz I even eat 1.5G per pound.


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 19, 2002)

Uh oh, did I say nutritionist?  I meant Mochy    .... oops, my bad!!!

Over the past 2 months I've found the following for me:
~2,000 cals/day I will lose weight 
~2,500 cals/day Maintain
~3,000 cals/day Gain Minimal weight


----------



## Leslie (Jul 19, 2002)

Welcome Scarecrow! Mochy is a great gal, so that makes you a lucky guy! 

Best of luck. With all the help here you are surely to succeed.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 19, 2002)

I agree Mochy, when I was really bulking up I was eating everything in site. I got up to 220, but my waist went from 32 to 34, now I am starting to lean out again and my waist is almost back to 32 but I am still around 213. I went from 184 last year to 213 right now.

Scarecrow, all I can say is eat, not garbage food but eat eat eat.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 19, 2002)

Scarecrows scare me...Caww caww... j/k  

Just wanted to make my little entry in your journal as a welcome!  Let me know how DP's plan works for ya, I'm interested in different diets!


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 19, 2002)

Leslie,  thanks, everyone's been great so far.  Definately some good moral support.  As for me and Mochy, yup I am a very lucky guy...


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 19, 2002)

Craig,

I try but it was hard for me to eat that much, I've changed my life and schedule to make this work.  Now I almost eat everything.  The hardest thing may have been giving up the ease and enjoyment (for me) of pasta and bread's.  The world always tries to convince you it's what you need to gain, so this is still new to me.  I've been working out for about a year but only about 2 months of really trying to kick it up and eating right.


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 19, 2002)

EW...  I was going to go with stickboy but someone got it before me, so thought scarecrow was almost as good.  I'll let you know how this works.  So far, when I actually eat everything I do well with it.  Definately more energy and never don't feel bloated or hungry.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 19, 2002)

SC ... I'm looking at gaining weight slowly.  I cannot deal with my waist getting bigger nor having excess bf.  If I don't gain weight ... I'm quite happy with how I am now.  With eating properly, I've lost a couple % of bf ... down to 11.  

With Moochy at your side, you'll do just fine!  I'll be looking out for measurements as you post them.  Again, I guess everyone's body is different.  3000 calories of good food is a lot of food.


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 20, 2002)

Believe me the last thing I want is a big FAT BELLY.  When I started a year ago I was 15%BF, 31" waist and weighed about 147.   Now I'm about 9.5% BF, 30" waist and weigh 155.  You're not kidding about 3,000 cals being a lot of food... 

Current Measurements - No numbers from last year available
Bicep      13
Forearm 10
Chest     40
Thigh     18
Calf        14

   And seeing this is supposed to be my diary of confessions and progress, I must admit that I smoked for 10 years including the last year and am once again attempting to quit this weekend.  I'm hoping this will slow my metabolism down!!!


----------



## EarWax (Jul 20, 2002)

Scarecrow, good luck on quitting smoking!  It's hard to do man, my dad had a hard time doing it, but he finally did.  Did you know they allow 3% of tobacco to have mouse droppings in it?  Yum... Ok I made that up, but I'm just trying to help


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 20, 2002)

Thanks EW, just the thing I need to think about...  Nothing like inhaling some nice rat droppings


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 20, 2002)

good luck SC ... my father in law quit cold turkey on the birth of our daughter.  It's hard to do, but it can be done if you want it bad enough.  In fact, my mother in law also quit when our daughter was born, but she didn't smoke nearly as much as her husband did.

Sounds like you're on the right path!  Keep eating man!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2002)

So............Whats the status?  How you doin on the quitting?


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 22, 2002)

Hi SC!  Nice to have you here. 

I will say you are very lucky to have mochy on your side. She is the one who helped me get on track and get started with my diet and workout plan. You have the BEST with mochy. Listen to her and follow what she says to a T...you won't be disappointed.  

Good luck and eat, eat, eat!!


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 22, 2002)

Been almost 72 hours without a smoke... It's going okay, thanks mochy!!  

Newly_buff, thanks, and congrats to you it looks like you've made terrific progress.  Believe me I eat, eat and eat with Mochy always checking in.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2002)

Thats right, gonna whip your ass in shape!


----------



## EarWax (Jul 22, 2002)

Great job Scarecrow, keep it up!


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

Hey scarecrow,

Just thought I`d drop in and let you know I wasn`t ignoring you the other day in the chat.....I had the Klez virus and my pc had somewhat frozen.....the chat was moving but I couldn`t type anything 

Anyway..virus free again now 

Thought you might like this too


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 24, 2002)

Thanks Kuso, that's funny on a couple fronts.... seeing I'm a computer guy (geek, whatever)


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by scarecrow *_
> Thanks Kuso, that's funny on a couple fronts.... seeing I'm a computer guy (geek, whatever)



You mean me getting a virus is FUNNY  What an asshole  LMAO


----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2002)

Kuso - think he meant the cancer stick!!!!!

SC - Hows the quitting going?


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Kuso - think he meant the cancer stick!!!!!



Um....mochy...I knew, thats why I added the "LMAO   " twas a joke


----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2002)

Kuso - Ya know sometimes the blonde hair just stands in the way, can't help it.   LOL


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Kuso - Ya know sometimes the blonde hair just stands in the way, can't help it.   LOL



ROTF........

Don`t know if it`s the hair though...........ALBOB fell for the same thing yesterday and there was NO hair getting in his eyes


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 24, 2002)

Ok kids, no fighting in my diary or you all get a big ol' spanking.!!!Mochy, it's going okay but I'm still rather moody....


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 24, 2002)

That's a sweet diet ya got there SC 

I thought the nutritionist thing was pretty funny, lol


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 24, 2002)

Thanks w8, I'm lucky cause my nutritionist is pretty sweet!!


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 31, 2002)

Scarecrow's current workout (3 day rotation - Monday thru Friday - Sat & Sun off)  All routines are 10/8/6 for reps.  I'd love some comments about things to add, change or concentrate on more.  Note that I do not have a spotter so my bench and squats suffer right now.  

Day1 (Biceps and Back)
Preacher Curl                 80/90/100
Hammer Curl                  30/35/40
Concentratin Curl          25/25/30
Reverse Grip Pull Up       3x10
Wide Grip Pull Up            3x10
Seated Row                   125/140/155
Bent Over Row               35/40/45

Day2 (Chest and Triceps)
Pushups                        3x10
Bench                            95/105/115
Peck Fly                         100/110/125
Incline Bench                 30/35/40
Dips                              3x10
Seated Triceps              140/155/170
Seated Dumbell Ext       35/40/45
Cable Single Tri Pull       40/40/40

Day3 (Shoulders and Legs)
Shoulder Press             110/130/150
Lateral Raise                 15/15/20
Front Raise                   15/15/20
Arnolds                        30/35/40
Reverse Dumbell Fly     20/20/25
Leg Press                     230/230/250  
Lunges                         30/35/40
Squats                          65/75/85
Leg Extension               110/140/170
Leg Curl                        80/100/120


(ALTERNATING DAYS)
Rotary Torso                80/80/90
Ab Machine                  180/180/190
Back Extesion              180/180/190
Ab Machine                  2x50


----------



## EarWax (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey dude, I get all confused when I don't see deadlifts... where am I?  who are you?  how could this happen?  ahhhhh


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2002)

Well you already know my opinions but I will express them anyway.  Way too many excersises on Day 3.  Legs and shoulders really need to be seperated into 2 different days.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 31, 2002)

I agree...shoulders & legs should be separate. And you really should work your larger muscle first...(back before bi)...and put your compound movements before your isolation movements (bench before pec flyes)....unless you're trying to pre-fatigue your chest, however, you're bench would go up if you put it first!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 31, 2002)

Again...squats before lunges...and if you're going to keep shoulders where they are...why the heck have ya got arnolds after your legs...keep your exercises together


----------



## kuso (Jul 31, 2002)

throw in my lil bit too  I think it`s way too early to hit your shoulders the day after chest......they are already partially fried, particularly as you have an incline in there, then to hit the with some high volume the next day 

Do you have any back problems?


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 31, 2002)

Wow... that was fast and great, thanks to everyone.  The post was edited to show the order I do them... W8 is right, I always do the bench first, but without a spotter, I hate increasing too fast.  

I'll change my program to a 4 day rotation and let you all know the results and repost the workout later.  

Kuso, funny thing is I always had back problems but excercising has helped it so much!!  I haven't had problems hitting shoulders after chest, but when I change to the 4 day rotation, I'll do legs on day 3 and shoulders on 4 to see if I can see any results.

Thanks all!!


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 7, 2002)

*new workout !!*

Day1 - Monday
Pushups 3x10
Bench 105/115/125
Peck Fly 100/110/125
Incline Bench 35/40/45
*************************
Day 2 - Tuesday
Wide Grip Pull Up 3x10
Reverse Dumbell Fly 20/20/25
Seated Row 125/140/155
Bent Over Row 35/40/45

Rotary Torso 80/80/90
Ab Machine 180/180/190
Back Extesion 180/180/190
Ab Machine 2x50
*************************
Day 3 - Wednesday
Leg Press 210/230/250 
Lunges 30/35/40
Squats 65/65/75
Leg Extension 110/140/170
Leg Curl 80/100/120
*************************
Day 4 - Thursday
Shoulder Press 110/130/150
Lateral Raise 15/15/20
Front Raise 15/15/20
Arnolds 35/40/45

Rotary Torso 80/80/90
Ab Machine 180/180/190
Back Extesion 180/180/190
Ab Machine 2x50
*************************
Day 5 - Friday
Preacher Curl 80/90/100
Hammer Curl 30/35/40
Concentratin Curl 25/25/30
Reverse Grip Pull Up 3x10
Dips 3x10
Seated Triceps 140/155/170
Seated Dumbell Ext 35/40/45
Cable Single Tri Pull 40/40/40


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2002)

Do you not find yourself getting tired mid week without a break?

did I mention I'm still waiting for my lifesize poster of your av ...


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 7, 2002)

Um, no not really, I actually do well.  I do it this way because I have a hard time getting motivated to go on weekends... 

Laminating Posters fast as possible for overnight shipments!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2002)

How you doing on quitting smoking?


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 8, 2002)

A couple slip ups since I started but I'm okay.  Got the Nicoderm CQ instead of the ones I had before, they work much better.


----------



## kuso (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by scarecrow *_
> 
> 
> Kuso, funny thing is I always had back problems but excercising has helped it so much!!



Hiya 

Good to hear  I was wondering as the way your leg workout is set up you are pre-exhausting em before hitting squats....nothing wrong with it, just something some with back problems do do.

The other thing I noticed was.....no deads  Any reason for this?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2002)

overnight delivery ... excellent!  
I've cleared a place on the wall for it


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2002)

Ok...Sc if you don't mind, I'm going to throw my .02 in! Days 2, 4, and 5 are too many exercises/sets! I agree with NT...how do you keep from getting burned out or injured? I would stick with 3 or maybe 4 basic exercises to build mass per bodypart. Once you have several years training behind you, then you can start to add isolation exercises. And I would throw abs in before you go to bed. That frees up time in the gym and gives you a little break. The worst thing someone can do just beginning is to overtrain. You will make better gains by sticking to lower sets and trying to increase your weight. Also 5 days a week may be too much..depends on how you recoup. Are you staying sore? Btw....keep up the good work!


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey DG, Thanks, I like getting different opinions.  I don't know how I don't get burned out, just a stubborn hyper person.  I try to only do 3-4 excercises per group/day.  I made Day 5 heavier because it's TRI and BI day.  

I used to do abs everyday prior to the workout and now I only do them 2 times a week, when I'm done.  As for being sore, I'm sometimes a little sore the next day, but only if I made an increase or screwed up my diet that day or day prior.


----------



## kuso (Aug 16, 2002)

Not sure if it`s already up or not, but how many reps per set do you do?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 16, 2002)

abs - I do sets of 15 inbetween every exercise.  I do not need them any bigger ... not sure if they can get bigger.  From all my years of boxing and doing a million situps, I only need to maintain.  I have Mrs. NT doing sets between exercises and even though she has some bodyfat around the midsection, you can see them.


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 16, 2002)

Kuso, was doing a 12/10/8 but got too tired doing my routine so I'm doing 10/8/6 on most of my stuff now.


----------



## kuso (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah....I generally go for 6 to 8.

Do you go til failure on the last set? 

I`m just surprised you don`t get saw is all......I`m generally a wreck for two days after every workout.


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 19, 2002)

I think the new layout I made based on recommendations from people has helped with being sore.  Even if a group is a little tired, the layout allows that group to recover.

Funny though, we talked about injury during working out, and Sunday while throwing the football around, I stepped into a divet and threw out my ankle.  I'm hoping there's no ligament damage.  I can walk okay now, SLOWLY.  So my leg excercises are going to be on hold for a while!!


----------



## EarWax (Aug 19, 2002)

Doh! Sorry to hear about your ankle.  It must be all the groundhogs in NH.  Deadlifts will make you big, so I suggest you add them as Kuso suggests.  Make mochy do them too


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2002)

Hey EW!   I love Deads, but right now I'm just doing SLDL.  It would be good for scarecrow to add them in though.  

EW how was your vacation.  Good to have you back.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by scarecrow *_
> Hey DG, Thanks, I like getting different opinions.  I don't know how I don't get burned out, just a stubborn hyper person.  I try to only do 3-4 excercises per group/day.  I made Day 5 heavier because it's TRI and BI day.
> 
> I used to do abs everyday prior to the workout and now I only do them 2 times a week, when I'm done.  As for being sore, I'm sometimes a little sore the next day, but only if I made an increase or screwed up my diet that day or day prior.



Sounds like you have found what works good for you! I am the same way! Good luck. And Mochy I would stay away from sldl. Good way to hurt your back! Regular deads are great. Also works wonder for a beautiful butt!


----------



## scarecrow (Aug 21, 2002)

I'm sure Mochy will really help me change my routine when my foot is better, and I'm betting deads are in and less machines.  My ankle is so much better today hope to be back in full swing by Monday.  I hate feeling helpless and not doing a regular routine!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 22, 2002)

I hear that!


----------

